# TTTF Hogan Seed or Super Seed Store



## rwhite4573 (Aug 24, 2018)

I'm in Southern California 91701. I'm looking to reseed when the weather cools down right now 100 degree days and 80 degree nights now (hot).

Currently I have TTTF Marathon 1 from Southland Farm. My front and back yard gets 100% sun during spring and summer. During Fall and winter the grass gets mostly shade due to a tall wall and the house blocks sun during those months.

I have spoken to Mary at SSS and Steven at Hogans both very knowledgeable and polite. 
I'm not sure what TTTF seed to purchase. Maybe a mixture ?
Maybe Hogans TTTF blend and Midnight Bluegrass mix?
Maybe SSS SS1000 TTTF and SS1100 Bluegrass mix

SSS seed cost is considerably more compared to Hogans. I don't mine the extra cost if it's worth it.

Any advice on variety. I have looked at the NTEP.

Thanks


----------



## AGMcL13 (Aug 21, 2019)

I too spent a lot of time debating which seed to buy. I ultimately went with the Hogan Blend + 20% Hogan's Alley Blend. I don't think you can go wrong with either supplier you pick. My two cents would be to go with a blend. Here's the specific cultivars if you are curious:


----------



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

AGMcL13 said:


> I too spent a lot of time debating which seed to buy. I ultimately went with the Hogan Blend + 20% Hogan's Alley Blend. I don't think you can go wrong with either supplier you pick. My two cents would be to go with a blend. Here's the specific cultivars if you are curious:


Nice blend


----------



## kevreh (Apr 3, 2018)

You can check out the NTEP results for your area and see if SSS or Hogan have seeds that match. You say you talked to Steven, did you tell him your local conditions? He should be able to recommend a good mix for you.

I don't see the logic in paying a lot more with SSS. You need quite a bit, 50lbs, to make it worth it.


----------



## rwhite4573 (Aug 24, 2018)

AGMcL13 said:


> I too spent a lot of time debating which seed to buy. I ultimately went with the Hogan Blend + 20% Hogan's Alley Blend. I don't think you can go wrong with either supplier you pick. My two cents would be to go with a blend. Here's the specific cultivars if you are curious:


AGMcL13 thanks for the tag picture very helpful. 
Do you have similar sun/shade conditions as I have?


----------



## AGMcL13 (Aug 21, 2019)

@rwhite4573 I have mostly sunny conditions for the front and back yard. I missed that part in your original post about the shade concern. How late into fall do you start losing the sun? I would take whatever advice you received from SSS or Hogan's then.


----------



## Ohio Lawn (Mar 20, 2019)

@rwhite4573 I just planted a new yard using all SS1000 from SeedSuperstore. I'm 8 days in so far and loving the results. Check out my journal if you want some pics. 
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=13137


----------



## rwhite4573 (Aug 24, 2018)

AGMcL13 said:


> @rwhite4573 I have mostly sunny conditions for the front and back yard. I missed that part in your original post about the shade concern. How late into fall do you start losing the sun? I would take whatever advice you received from SSS or Hogan's then.
> [/@rwhite4573
> 
> About now I start losing a little sun. The amount of shade covering the yard is getting larger every week.


----------



## rwhite4573 (Aug 24, 2018)

Ohio Lawn said:


> @rwhite4573 I just planted a new yard using all SS1000 from SeedSuperstore. I'm 8 days in so far and loving the results. Check out my journal if you want some pics.
> https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=13137


Ohio Lawn I will be watching your results. Looks great. I'm wanting to see more pictures on your yard. :thumbup:


----------



## Ohio Lawn (Mar 20, 2019)

rwhite4573 said:


> Ohio Lawn said:
> 
> 
> > @rwhite4573 I just planted a new yard using all SS1000 from SeedSuperstore. I'm 8 days in so far and loving the results. Check out my journal if you want some pics.
> ...


Thanks@rwhite4573 . I will be posting pictures pretty regularly. Thanks.


----------

